

Ask HN: Exercise is to sports as Learning is to __? - dbtc


======
valarauca1
Premises is flawed on several levels.

1) Sports do not require exercise; Darts, Bowling, Curling, Competitive
Eating, Competetive Video games, etc.

2) Learning is required for Sports. Strategy, practice, muscle memory, etc.

Learning is what we do every day we live. If we want to or not, if we realize
we are, or aren't. We are also tested on this knowledge every second of our
lives, if we want to be or not.

Learning is part of our existence, and to learn is to live.

